# We're all waiting for you…



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Charlie is going to be 3 soon but I still come home at lunch hour just to give him some love. On my way to home at noon, as Humane Society is not far from the road, I always see staff or volunteers taking dogs for walk. It breaks my heart to see those beautiful souls happy for given as little as that short walk. Then I saw this picture yesterday, I have to share and send a huge *THANK YOU* to all of you who saved one.






​


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

There are so many ways you can help or support a Rescue or your local Animal shelter if you can't or don't want to adopt. Adoption is not for everyone, I understand that. You have to do what is best for you. 

Both of my Goldens are adopted, I got my Roxy from a GR Rescue and I found my Remy at my County Humane Society. They are absolutely wonderful and a very special gift. 


I shop Amazon Smile, my donation goes to the County H.S. I got Remy from. I also donate supplies they need. Some Shelters or Rescue Groups have a list of items they need, it's on their "Wish List". You can order these items through Amazon and they are shipped directly to the shelter. 
I also support a small GR Rescue that took over the area of the Group I got my girl from after they closed down.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I cross-post as much as I can. I donate when I can. I use smile.amazon.com and WalkForADog app. I wish I could do more! And I brag about my Charlie as much as I can on here so that people can understand that adopting/rescuing can be a wonderful (sometimes challenging) experience.

I love the rescue threads on this forum


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Makes my heart ache, so many waiting, hoping, for their forever homes. Three of my dogs are shelter dogs, one has been with us for over 10 years, the other two are 'survivors' who taught me more than I ever dreamed there was to know. No regrets, no looking back, wouldn't change anything, and when the time comes I will rescue again.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

My Breezey Boo is a wonderful example of who you can find at the shelter. She was at a kill shelter, about 30 miles from me. I will always be greatful for my trainer who called and told me about her! She makes my heart sing!


----------



## dmg1983 (Jun 13, 2015)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> There are so many ways you can help or support a Rescue or your local Animal shelter if you can't or don't want to adopt. Adoption is not for everyone, I understand that. You have to do what is best for you.
> 
> Both of my Goldens are adopted, I got my Roxy from a GR Rescue and I found my Remy at my County Humane Society. They are absolutely wonderful and a very special gift.
> 
> ...


What a good idea, I didn't know Amazon Smile existed, I will definitely check it out and donate any time I can. How do you find the ones that need donations in the form of the "wish list"?


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

dmg1983 said:


> What a good idea, I didn't know Amazon Smile existed, I will definitely check it out and donate any time I can. How do you find the ones that need donations in the form of the "wish list"?


"Wish list" is usually posted on rescues websites, if they have one.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

dmg1983 said:


> What a good idea, I didn't know Amazon Smile existed, I will definitely check it out and donate any time I can. How do you find the ones that need donations in the form of the "wish list"?





Buddy's mom forever said:


> "Wish list" is usually posted on rescues websites, if they have one.


As Buddy's mom forever said, it is usually on the Group's website. Also when you shop at Amazon Smile and designate the Group or Shelter you want your donation to go to, after you've made your selection, their list is usually available for you to review also. 

My Roxy that I adopted from the GR Rescue, had been turned into a High Kill Shelter in my State. A volunteer contacted the GR Rescue I got her from that she was there and they took her into their program. 

She has a very long story, she was in very poor health, had Stage 3 HW, I did a Foster to Adopt of her while she was being treated for her medical problems. Once she completed her HW treatments-4 months worth, she was cleared medically and I officially adopted her. Then the journey to heal her emotionally and become a member of our family began. She's been with us almost 9 years now. What a gem this girl is, she is so very special and has overcome so much since she first joined our family. 

She gives a whole new meaning to the words "You've come a long way baby".

Then there's my fun loving sweet goofy boy Remy who fit in right away without needing any adjustment period. It was if he'd always been with us. 
I've never had an easier dog my entire life and I've never seen a dog that needed and wanted to be with a family as much as he did. Love this boy!

.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I was so happy to read this news today:
Widower's $1 Million Donation To Winnipeg Humane Society Offers New Hope [Video] - PetGuide


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

What an amazing gift! and wonderful way to honor his wife. 
New hope, new beginnings, brighter futures, changing lives!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Charliethree said:


> What an amazing gift! and wonderful way to honor his wife.
> New hope, new beginnings, brighter futures, changing lives!!


I do too think it is a wonderful way to honor his wife of 54 years.
Makes me feel good to live in the city where people love animals so much.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Wonderful gift and amazing tribute to his loving wife. 
This donation will help so many animals and bring so much joy to families for years to come.


----------

